# When to remove fake eggs



## Donica (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a pair of cockatiels that hatched two eggs. The other eggs are fake. (Ethel was laying too many eggs, so my last resort was to let her have babies and get it out of her system. But I didn't want as many babies as the number of eggs she was laying. So I replaced all but two with fake eggs.)
My question is: As the babies get a little older, how long do I leave the fake eggs in the nest box before removing them?
I think it is good for the babies to have the eggs in with them while they are still little with weak necks, so they can support their heads on the eggs, I'm not sure.
I'm also worried if I remove the eggs too soon, Ethel will lay more eggs. And the whole purpose of this is to stop her laying because I am afraid she will kill herself from overlaying, even though she has a steady source of calcium.
Please, any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I usually leave the eggs in for a while for the babies to prop themselves up on to, other times I'll leave them in until a little after the point that they should have hatched at so the parents know their not going to hatch and remove them. That's only what I've done though, I cant be sure it would be ok for a bird that keeps laying.

Good Luck with the bubs, sorry I couldn't help more


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I leave them in until nesting is over and hormones are back to normal.


----------



## Donica (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. And thanks for the good wishes.


----------

